

Appcelerator Charging for Integrated Debugging - danmux
http://savagelook.com/blog/portfolio/appcelerator-charging-for-integrated-debugging-phonegap-doing-it-for-free

======
danmux
Debugging simply can not be separated like this! Charging for debugging is the
same as charging for the whole shebang.

